# Got my XDS back from recall



## CHMajor (Sep 26, 2012)

I loved my XDs. Now after getting it back from recall. Its not wanting to fire.
The pin is putting a dent in the primer but that's it.
I've never had a miss fire with my gun.

I've talked to a couple people they say clean it well.. which we have.
3rd time out still same issue.

Will call Springfield this week.

Anyone else have this problem with there XDs?


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

well, that certainly sucks. I'm thinking that if it were mine (and I just looked at one two days ago as a 'next purchase') I would be asking for a new replacement if for no other reason than the hassle I'm going through. Recalled for X and now it's got a new problem?!? I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I think this is the 2nd or third report I've heard of a gun coming back from recall with failure to fire issues. Better contact Springfield again.


----------



## nh1911 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your XDs CHmajor
I had originally posted about my recall and return via FedEx few months back. So here is my update:

I received mine Monday 11-25, after nearly 3 months. I had shipped it in bubble wrap and cardboard box. I received it in a nice little hard plastic carry case and they included a 7 round extended mag. I was impressed with that.

After a quick cleaning due to the nasty grime all over it, I went to the range Tues. 200 rounds and not a whimper! last two mags the slide didn't lock back, however that was due to firing support handed and weak wrists. 

Purpose of recall was trigger safety something or another. trigger reset seemed a little long but that could have been due to lack of use recently. Oh and playing around with a Sig P6 which has a heavy da/sa but nice short reset.

Asked range manager about any other XDs that have come in and he said same thing about trigger reset with other customers. Springfield has been excellent with the emails, customer service and voluntary recall in my opinion. Turn around time would be the only hiccup but due to massive amounts of guns that needed repair it was not entirely unacceptable. 

I do know however the recall will turn people off with buying the XDs. Will there be several used ones for sale? IDK? I plan on keeping mine


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

:smt011 NOT GOOD! 

(Looks like I'm going to be buying something else.)


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds like Springfield needs to just slow that bus down a bit and concentrate on making the extreme quality handguns they are known for. They seem to be spitting out a new model every other business quarter.


----------

